# I find some songs reflects my life. Have you got any songs that go down memory lane?😀



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

I have plenty but for now here is one.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Just another beautiful song to listen and enjoy life.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

This reflects my life:  the knowledge that I can't always get what I want but if I try sometime I just might find I get what I need.





eta--Mick wearing lipstick!  Now that's funny!


----------



## Lee (Jun 16, 2022)

Soldier Boy by the Shirrelles.....I let a good one get away....regrets at times.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> This reflects my life:  the knowledge that I can't always get what I want but if I try sometime I just might find I get what I need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what makes the life exciting, because if you can get everything what you want then life is not exciting.


----------



## oldpop (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Lee said:


> Soldier Boy by the Shirrelles.....I let a good one get away....regrets at times.



We all do Lee.!


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> That is what makes the life exciting, because if you can get everything what you want then life is not exciting.


I could've done without the 'excitement'; I created enough on my own!


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

oldpop said:


>



Yes, but for every solution there is an obstacle.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> I could've done without the 'excitement'; I created enough on my own!



 I am happy for your achievements


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 16, 2022)

There is one song that reflects the life I _wish_ I had:  "_Imagine"_ by the Beatles.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> There is one song that reflects the life I _wish_ I had:  "_Imagine"_ by the Beatles.



Life is all about imagining the things we lost on the way


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

For you Em


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> This reflects my life:  the knowledge that I can't always get what I want but if I try sometime I just might find I get what I need.
> eta--Mick wearing lipstick!  Now that's funny!


Really related to that one too, tho i prefer Janis' Joplin's version.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2022)

I have had many "identities" throughout this journey, and it is always surprising.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> Life is all about imagining the things we lost on the way


For some, while i am blessed/cursed with an excellent memory i'm not much prone to 'nostalgia'...or regrets---i know that everything i've experienced in this life has led me to where and who i am now. While there are people i miss (Both parents and two of my sisters are deceased as well DH's #1 & #2, and a handful of friends from my youth that i know about--who knows how many i don't know about), i would not go back and change anything. 

The only thing that gets me in a semi nostalgic mood is when a song triggers a memory (for good or ill) or online when questions like this are asked.


----------



## Ronni (Jun 16, 2022)

There’s a song by Kelly Clarkson called Break Away. It absolutely epitomized my life after I left my abusive ex of 30+ years. It made my heart soar then, and still does to this day!
Here is a portion of the lyrics that spoke to me on a visceral, profound level. 

_I'll spread my wings and I'll learn how to fly
I'll do what it takes 'til I touch the sky
And I'll make a wish, take a chance, make a change
And breakaway

Out of the darkness and into the sun
But I won't forget all the ones that I love
I'll take a risk, take a chance, make a change
And breakaway

Da-da-da, un, da-da
Da-da-da, un, da-da
Da-da-da, un, da-da-da-da

Wanna feel the warm breeze
Sleep under a palm tree
Feel the rush of the ocean
Get onboard a fast train
Travel on a jet plane, far away (I will)
And breakaway

I'll spread my wings and I'll learn how to fly
I'll do what it takes til' I touch the sky
And I'll make a wish, take a chance, make a change
And breakaway

Out of the darkness and into the sun
I won't forget all the ones that I love
I gotta take a risk, take a chance, make a change
And breakaway_


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

feywon said:


> For some, while i am blessed/cursed with an excellent memory i'm not much prone to 'nostalgia'...or regrets---i know that everything i've experienced in this life has led me to where and who i am now. While there are people i miss (Both parents and two of my sisters are deceased as well DH's #1 & #2, and a handful of friends from my youth that i know about--who knows how many i don't know about), i would not go back and change anything.
> 
> The only thing that gets me in a semi nostalgic mood is when a song triggers a memory (for good or ill) or online when questions like this are asked.



“Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment.” Buddha


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Ronni said:


> There’s a song by Kelly Clarkson called Break Away. It absolutely epitomized my life after I left my abusive ex of 30+ years. It made my heart soar then, and still does to this day!
> Here is a portion of the lyrics that spoke to me on a visceral, profound level.
> 
> _I'll spread my wings and I'll learn how to fly
> ...



I am sorry to hear what happened in the past. But now I am happy to hear you moved on. Past is for us to learn lessons. 

It is a great song.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> That is what makes the life exciting, because if you can get everything what you want then life is not exciting.





Pepper said:


> I could've done without the 'excitement'; I created enough on my own!


Am moved to mention, as someone who has had a very full, exciting and interesting life, that i often think 'excitement' is overrated. But i'm someone who is rarely bored--generally only in unproductive staff meetings before i retired. i don't need 'excitement' to feel alive (some need it to feel anything). But to each their own.

i'm always open to the joys of awe and wonder, usually inspired by nature.  i suppose some may see that as 'excitement' but i don't because physiologically as well as psychologically it 'feels' different than the excitement of 'new love', getting needed employment, receiving awards etc.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

I've got hundreds, I would be here all day ...I think another thread started a few days ago on the same subject...


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

Like you @feywon, I am Blessed/Cursed with remembering all the minutia of my life.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I've got hundreds, I would be here all day ...I think another thread started a few days ago on the same subject...



Me too far too many To go down memory lane is a part of life. We can never erase the past. Whatever, I will never erase the past because I gained a lot in life. Life is all about experiences I made.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

Since you're asking (you may have ignited a one night nostalgia binge--my last one about 6 yrs ago), @hollydolly there have been many over the years.  Generally due to lyrics, tho some i loved because they were so easy/fun to dance to (Most any Sly and the Family Stone usual had meaningful lyrics and were danceable).
Buffy St. Marie's 'Love Lifts Us Up' and Dolly Parton singing 'Put a Little Love in Your Heart' have always spoke of my attempts to honor the love in my life and give as much of it as i could. There is more to it than just romance--platonic, familial, romantic and agape are all forms of love.

Recently Kelly Clarkson covered and the ABBA song 'Dancing Queen' in very different tempo and the weird thing was even when i danced to the original back in the day, for me it always kind had the melancholy feel of this version.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Music always helped me. Music is my life.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> Music always helped me. Music is my life.


"If You Could Read My Mind" would is definitely part of the soundtrack of my life.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Good soundtrack. It is psychology to read a mind.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

For many reasons i've always been fond of water (rain, river, oceans, sailing) metaphors. So when Garth Brooks came out with this one in the 90s it spoke to and for me (might be skippable ad up front):


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

feywon said:


> For many reasons i've always been fond of water (rain, river, oceans, sailing) metaphors. So when Garth Brooks came out with this one in the 90s it spoke to and for me (might be skippable ad up front):


Lovely song


----------



## spectratg (Jun 16, 2022)

For me, "Do you remember these" by the Statler Brothers encompasses in a nostalgic way much of the early years of my life.  "We didn't start the fire" by Billy Joel is also good, but of a different tenor.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 16, 2022)

Works every time.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

spectratg said:


> For me, "Do you remember these" by the Statler Brothers encompasses in a nostalgic way much of the early years of my life.  "We didn't start the fire" by Billy Joel is also good, but of a different tenor.



I remember it very well.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

spectratg said:


> For me, "Do you remember these" by the Statler Brothers encompasses in a nostalgic way much of the early years of my life.  "We didn't start the fire" by Billy Joel is also good, but of a different tenor.


i had to search for the Statler Brothers  one, but first line brought it back.

Billy Joel's "The Stranger" has lyrics that are poignant for me. Makes me think of Jung's psychological theory about our 'shadow' selves. There's a long instrumental intro, and interlude later in it but the background is beautiful and it displays the lyrics once it starts.  Since lyrics a primary draw for me i try to find videos that have them when i post music online.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 16, 2022)

My dad would sing this to me all the time. I miss him so much.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

feywon said:


> i had to search for the Statler Brothers  one, but first line brought it back.
> 
> Billy Joel's "The Stranger" has lyrics that are poignant for me. Makes me think of Jung's psychological theory about our 'shadow' selves. There's a long instrumental intro, and interlude later in it but the background is beautiful and it displays the lyrics once it starts.  Since lyrics a primary draw for me i try to find videos that have them when i post music online.



Hidden side of all humans Jungˋs theory of shadow. Every shadow is a strange phenomenon. .


----------



## spectratg (Jun 16, 2022)

feywon said:


> i had to search for the Statler Brothers  one, but first line brought it back.
> 
> Billy Joel's "The Stranger" has lyrics that are poignant for me. Makes me think of Jung's psychological theory about our 'shadow' selves. There's a long instrumental intro, and interlude later in it but the background is beautiful and it displays the lyrics once it starts.  Since lyrics a primary draw for me i try to find videos that have them when i post music online.


"Only the good die young" by Billy Joel and "Could I have this dance (for the rest of my life)" by Anne Murray invoke memories of my wife.  I occasionally listed to many of my favorites on Youtube.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2022)

20 yrs. old, moved to a new city, the world was my oyster.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

spectratg said:


> "Only the good die young" by Billy Joel and "Could I have this dance (for the rest of my life)" by Anne Murray invoke memories of my wife.  I occasionally listed to many of my favorites on Youtube.


Simon and Garfunkel's 'Dangling Conversation' brings backs Sunday afternoon's with my first husband.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Do you miss those conversations ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 16, 2022)

My Dad would sing this to me all the time.I miss him soo much.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

And this....


----------



## Bella (Jun 16, 2022)

When I met my husband. Oh, yeah! 






Bella


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> Do you miss those conversations ?


Yes, greatly. He was father of my twin sons. We both read a good deal and the way we didn't need to talk incessantly, just occasionally sharing from what we were reading or a thought it inspired--was something i valued highly.   We had some 'irreconcilable differences' but were still legally married tho estranged when he died in 1978.


----------



## feywon (Jun 16, 2022)

Look what you started @Moonbeam52.

But on a lighter note this song spoke to how i felt about DH # 3 after our divorce (he stalked me at 2 yrs and 7 yrs post divorce--more intensely the 2nd time, had to get restraining order. Which sounds serious, and it was--i was more worried about my daughter actually. But the lyrics laid out the problems between us and represented my feelings so well i kind of found it freeing to rock out to this in my living room.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

When my daughter was in high school, her and her friends formed a Band ..as they do... my daughter plays Bass , and acoustic guitar but mainly Bass... as well as a myriad of other instruments.. ..they used to play as youngsters in all the college campuses, and even were invited to play at the Roadhouse London, which was a very well known stepping stone for many famous rock bands before them. They tended to copy Dylan a lot, and then branched out to writing their own songs, and music.. ..I could go on forever, but suffice it to say by the time she got to Music college  , she and the saxophonist and drummer , decided to do a version of the next song ( not Dylan)... and it was completely indistinguishable from the original..even to a Music producers' ear.. ( we are lucky that working in showbiz (tv and film ) we know very well know Music producers, and we played it to them, and they all said that they thought it was the original version... ..

if you haven't guessed it already... here's the song..








On the strength of that copy... my DD was headhunted to play for an established star as  Bass guitarist on her next record.. and the song went to Number 2 in the local charts...

DD as a teen...


----------



## Lawrence (Jun 16, 2022)

Our song of the 92nd Assault Helicopter Conpany in the Vietnam War.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> When my daughter was in high school, her and her friends formed a Band ..as they do... my daughter plays Bass , and acoustic guitar but mainly Bass... as well as a myriad of other instruments.. ..they used to play as youngsters in all the college campuses, and even were invited to play at the Roadhouse London, which was a very well known stepping stone for many famous rock bands before them. They tended to copy Dylan a lot, and then branched out to writing their own songs, and music.. ..I could go on forever, but suffice it to say by the time she got to Music college  , she and the saxophonist and drummer , decided to do a version of the next song ( not Dylan)... and it was completely indistinguishable from the original..even to a Music producers' ear.. ( we are lucky that working in showbiz (tv and film ) we know very well know Music producers, and we played it to them, and they all said that they thought it was the original version... ..
> 
> if you haven't guessed it already... here's the song..
> 
> ...



Great what a talent


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> When my daughter was in high school, her and her friends formed a Band ..as they do... my daughter plays Bass , and acoustic guitar but mainly Bass... as well as a myriad of other instruments.. ..they used to play as youngsters in all the college campuses, and even were invited to play at the Roadhouse London, which was a very well known stepping stone for many famous rock bands before them. They tended to copy Dylan a lot, and then branched out to writing their own songs, and music.. ..I could go on forever, but suffice it to say by the time she got to Music college  , she and the saxophonist and drummer , decided to do a version of the next song ( not Dylan)... and it was completely indistinguishable from the original..even to a Music producers' ear.. ( we are lucky that working in showbiz (tv and film ) we know very well know Music producers, and we played it to them, and they all said that they thought it was the original version... ..
> 
> if you haven't guessed it already... here's the song..
> 
> ...


I have seen many concerts there in London. Shame the time changed and I miss going to see concerts.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

Stunning!
@hollydolly


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> When my daughter was in high school, her and her friends formed a Band ..as they do... my daughter plays Bass , and acoustic guitar but mainly Bass... as well as a myriad of other instruments.. ..they used to play as youngsters in all the college campuses, and even were invited to play at the Roadhouse London, which was a very well known stepping stone for many famous rock bands before them. They tended to copy Dylan a lot, and then branched out to writing their own songs, and music.. ..I could go on forever, but suffice it to say by the time she got to Music college  , she and the saxophonist and drummer , decided to do a version of the next song ( not Dylan)... and it was completely indistinguishable from the original..even to a Music producers' ear.. ( we are lucky that working in showbiz (tv and film ) we know very well know Music producers, and we played it to them, and they all said that they thought it was the original version... ..
> 
> if you haven't guessed it already... here's the song..
> 
> ...


Candy is a good saxophonist.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

feywon said:


> Look what you started @Moonbeam52.
> 
> But on a lighter note this song spoke to how i felt about DH # 3 after our divorce (he stalked me at 2 yrs and 7 yrs post divorce--more intensely the 2nd time, had to get restraining order. Which sounds serious, and it was--i was more worried about my daughter actually. But the lyrics laid out the problems between us and represented my feelings so well i kind of found it freeing to rock out to this in my living room.


Is it not good to go down memory lane. We cannot forget the past, and we need the past to look in to the future.
Why stalk somebody I do not know?


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> Candy is a good saxophonist.


..and my daughters' co-band member was just as good... enough to fool the Music producers


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 16, 2022)

Sorry...I said Roadhouse..I meant Roundhouse...


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Sorry...I said Roadhouse..I meant Roundhouse...



I know and it does not matter, I understood what you meant. Please no worries


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

The summer was different back then


----------



## Pepper (Jun 16, 2022)

There's a song with both my husband's and my name in it together as a couple, but I won't say which one except it is not 'Jack & Diane.'  This was 'our' song and when we moved to start a new life in NH, my husband merged onto the parkway, switched on the radio & it was OUR song playing......Like saying 'Yeah, go ahead, good move' and it was.


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 16, 2022)

This song always gets me. I have several others, but this one came to mind first.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Pepper said:


> There's a song with both my husband's and my name in it together as a couple, but I won't say which one except it is not 'Jack & Diane.'  This was 'our' song and when we moved to start a new life in NH, my husband merged onto the parkway, switched on the radio & it was OUR song playing......Like saying 'Yeah, go ahead, good move' and it was.


Pepper it must be a very special song to you.




feywon said:


> For many reasons i've always been fond of water (rain, river, oceans, sailing) metaphors. So when Garth Brooks came out with this one in the 90s it spoke to and for me (might be skippable ad up front):



“It is life, I think, to watch the water. A man can learn so many things.”  Nicholas Sparks.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Still going down memory lane


----------



## Bella (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Bella said:


>



I am sure lot of people know you here it is a lovely song.


----------



## win231 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2022)

Since I was the only one in the family with Blue eyes my Dad would sing this to me.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Nice song and love it.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2022)

Oh, the memories this thread is bringing back to me. My Dad also sang this song to me and when I went to buy my wedding gown and told them how tall I was I was only 5 foot.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 17, 2022)

It was 1968 in Silicon Valley when I was 16. I went to a lot of concerts...like Jefferson Airplane, Grateful Dead, Quicksilver Messenger Service, The Doors,...so many I will say...etc. BUT, one time I went to the Fillmore in San Francisco and saw a band I hadn't heard of. They blew my mind, they had so much energy together. As a musician I have always tried to find bands that had their communal spirit about them....huge impact on my way of seeing life.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> It was 1968 in Silicon Valley when I was 16. I went to a lot of concerts...like Jefferson Airplane, Grateful Dead, Quicksilver Messenger Service, The Doors,...so many I will say...etc. BUT, one time I went to the Fillmore in San Francisco and saw a band I hadn't heard of. They blew my mind, they had so much energy together. As a musician I have always tried to find bands that had their communal spirit about them....huge impact on my way of seeing life.



I can understand you. I have spent a fortune going for music concerts and seen many artist performing. I miss this time very much but we have to move on.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 18, 2022)

Memories will always be in life, they are better than photographs


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2022)

I've been alone for several periods throughout my life. I've never been stood up at the alter nor lost faith though.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

This one takes me back.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

And this one.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)

Oh, and this one too.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 18, 2022)

And this one too


----------



## feywon (Jun 18, 2022)

This from one of my favorite groups, i liked to dance to their 'Dance to the Music' but lyrics to Everyday People meant more to me.  Friends in Honolulu took me to a concert of theirs for my birthday in the early 70s.


----------



## Right Now (Jun 18, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> This song always gets me. I have several others, but this one came to mind first.


This is also a favorite of mine.  I tear up every time I hear it.  Strikes me to my core.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 18, 2022)

feywon said:


> This from one of my favorite groups, i liked to dance to their 'Dance to the Music' but lyrics to Everyday People meant more to me.  Friends in Honolulu took me to a concert of theirs for my birthday in the early 70s.



Lovely song and I love the lyrics


----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 18, 2022)

Moonbeam52 said:


> Have you got any songs that go down memory lane?​


Most any that were popular in the 60s to early 70s.

Lots of great ones posted here!  @Moonbeam52 thanks for the thread.


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Most any that were popular in the 60s to early 70s.
> 
> Lots of great ones posted here!  @Moonbeam52 thanks for the thread.



You are most welcome!


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 18, 2022)

Enjoy another beautiful song


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2022)

Tish said:


>


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 18, 2022)

I have been a packpacker and world traveler all my life so my favourite all time song is "The Happy Wanderer" by Frank Weir.  It was recorded in 1954 when I was a 8 year old kid.

https://playback.fm/charts/top-100-songs/video/1954/Frank-Weir--Orchestra-Happy-Wanderer


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 19, 2022)

For my beautiful memories


----------

